# Llave programable con flip-flops



## Spastick Ink (Nov 13, 2006)

Que onda, viendo los titulos de los temas me parece que no han contestado algo como esto, si sí pido una disculpa y espero me digan donde jejejeje.

La cosa es esta; tengo que hacer un "dispositivo" que "lea" una tarjeta perforada. El chiste es que funcione como cerradura, con unos fotodiodos o leds infrarojos, al meter la tarjeta perforada la luz se interrumpe o sigue pasando de acuerdo a lo que tengamos (perforacion o no perforacion). Si sigue pasando la luz, manda un 1 y si se interrumpe manda un 0. Entonces pasa a los flip flops y teniendo previamente una "contraseña" (digamos 0000) la compare, si es igual abre; si no, no abre. 

Espero que me entiendan y que me puedan ayudar, gracias


----------



## Apollo (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola Spastick Ink:

Hace tiempo implementé una alarma con el mismo sistema, tarjetas perforadas con "8 bits" de información para la cerradura. Eran 8 "llaves" y dos puertas cuatro para cada una.

Para las "llaves" utilicé tarjetas usadas de teléfono publico (son un poco gruesas y se pueden perforar fácilmente).

Para esa cerradura con alarma el 74LS85. Es un comparador de magnitud de 4 bits (conectando dos, para comparar una palabra de 8 bits) con el puedes saber si la tarjeta tiene el código correcto y abrir una cerradura, o sonar la alarma.

Utilicé también dip switches en encapsulados de 8, para poder poner los códigos aceptados.
En total eran 8 códigos, 4 de acceso total (Puerta derecha) y 4 de acceso limitado (puerta izquierda).

La ranura de entrada tenía un micro switch para saber cuando se insertaba una tarjeta, y un CD4017 para enviar el código de los dip switches al comparador, uno por uno, si el código de la tarjeta era igual alguno de los almacenados, abría la puerta correspondiente, si no lo era, sonaba la alarma.

Tuve que desperdiciarlos bits 1 y 5 para detectar si realmente era una tarjeta lo que estaban insertando a la ranura, eran los "bits de prueba" si no existían esos orificio en la tarjeta, el circuito asumía que no era una tarjeta válida y se "reseteaba", si sucedía 2 veces seguidas, también sonaba la alarma.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------

